# Injured Wild Pigeon found



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

Hi, I work in Detroit, MI. As I was approaching the door at work, I noticed a pigeon that was walking as fast as he could to move a way from me. I noticed his wing feathers are separated and he cannont fly. I tried to pick him up but he wants nothing to do with me. Is there someone or somewhere in Detroit I can call to help this little guy? I hate the thought of him in this city unable to defend himself. I fed him some bread and he seemed really hungry but I don't know what to do for him right now. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

If this pigeon cannot fly, he's a goner if left alone. It would be great if you could get a cardboard box from work, put him in it and arrange to bring him inside for the day. Does he appear to be an adult? He/she will peck at you but it doesn't really hurt. Just go at him with both hands from the sides kind of high up on his body and put him in the box. If he is an adult, you could get him some wild bird seed at lunch time. Make sure he has slightly warm water at all times. Also line the box with newspaper covered in a small towel. You could lightly cover part of the box with a towel to give him a sense of security.
Someone in the area may respond soon with pick up suggestions but I think he needs help before it's too late. Also, more knowledgable members should be responding soon!
Thank you for caring for this pigeon and let us hear from you please. Good luck! This could be your lucky day! A picture would be great.


----------



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

He is an adult. He's hunkered down around one of our garage doors. I work for AT&T in Detroit and hate the fact that he's in this area. It's a large city, as everyone probably knows, and it's very busy. I'm afraid he will get run over by a car if he tries to make a break for it. I just went out and checekd on him. He doesn't seem to be moving around a lot and he's obviously scared. I rescued a pigeon around five years ago and found a rescue center near Livonia and they picked him up but I can't find that rescue now. I did get a box already and planned to put him in it. I don't have any newspaper. Would xeron paper work? LOL. I don't know what else to use. He keeps running away from me though and I'm not sure how to actually touch him unless he stays still. I will try my best. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

Ok, I just trapped him in a box. I'm going to put him in my car. I remember I had a blanket so I will try to put it in the box. He's in the box already so it's a little late to do things the right way. I hope someone responds with some information. I have four cats at home and don't feel he would be very comfortable in that situation. Thanks again.


----------



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

So, I have this pigeon, in a box and in my car. I have a towel in the box along with some water. I really don't know how to care for a wild pigeon since I've never owned any birds in my life. I have four cats at home and do not know what to do with him unless someone can provide me with some information for a rescue in Michigan. I'm in Detroit right now but live in SE Michigan. I would be willing to drive the bird wherever. I just don't want to leave him outside without the ability to fly. I don't know what's wrong with him but he does seem to be eating. He's very calm in the box for now but I obviously cannot just leave him in the box. Anyone who has any information regarding a rescue or just somewhere the pigeon can stay until healed, I would really appreciate the help. I have no idea how to care for it. If I end up having to take it home with me, I will take a couple of photos and post them. He looks in good shape other than his wing and did eat some bread earlier today. I will stop and get him some seed on my way home from work, if I don't hear anything by that time. I would appreciate any information. Thanks so much!


----------



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

BTW, it's actually 12:25 pm est right now. The post says it's 8:25 am. I wanted to clarify the time, just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job ! Now keep the box in a secure place and a warm place away from the cats when you take home. A room with the heat turned up or put a heating pad underneath a towel and let him stand on top of towel (if you are at work just find the best quiet place possible & leave a 'window' so she\he can see out & let some light in) Car's Ok for now ! Put some water in a small bowl or shallow cup in there. Get some seed (safflower or wild bird mix) or if you don't wanna do that just crumbled-up bread or toast or even non-sugary cereal. * You need to examine him *- any signs of cuts scratches abrasions blood or other wounds - if she\he can't fly - something ether attacked him or maybe he got hit by a car - if you find wounds he needs antibiotics ASAP - within next 24 hrs. Am gonna e-mail someone with a list of pigeon-rescue facilities nationwide - see if we can find your pal a good place. Thanks for caring !!!! *Can you post a photo ?*


----------



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Good job ! Now keep the box in a secure place and a warm place away from the cats when you take home. A room with the heat turned up or put a heating pad underneath a towel and let him stand on top of towel (if you are at work just find the best quiet place possible & leave a 'window' so she\he can see out & let some light in) Car's Ok for now ! Put some water in a small bowl or shallow cup in there. Get some seed (safflower or wild bird mix) or if you don't wanna do that just crumbled-up bread or toast or even non-sugary cereal. * You need to examine him *- any signs of cuts scratches abrasions blood or other wounds - if she\he can't fly - something ether attacked him or maybe he got hit by a car - if you find wounds he needs antibiotics ASAP - within next 24 hrs. Am gonna e-mail someone with a list of pigeon-rescue facilities nationwide - see if we can find your pal a good place. Thanks for caring !!!! *Can you post a photo ?*


I'm at work right now and cannot post a photo but will try later. I really don't have anywhere warm for him at this time. The best I could do is in my car which is outside and it's around 70 degrees so that's gonna have to be good enough for right now, unfortunately. I did give him a brief examination and I don't see any blood or wounds. His feathers on the left wing are split and it looks as if he lost some feathers in that area. He did try to fly while trying to capture him but he was unable. His wing span looked normal. I'm not sure what's wrong with him. I think I saw him out there yesterday also but I didn't pay a lot of attention at the time to whether he could fly. He just looked really pathetic today so it caught my eye. I have an eye for pathetic animals. My friends call me the animal whisperer. All of my cats are rescues as well as my dog. So, any helpful hints are appreciated, aside from the hints already given. I'm doing my best to explain everything so if there is any specific information I have not given, please feel free to ask. I will take photos when I'm able. I don't have a camera with me. Thanks to everyone, in advance, for all the help. Mr. Pigeon and myself appreciate it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I do have some pigeon resources on file in Michigan and so I'm going to give them all to you. I suggest picking the one closest to where you are and if it isn't close enough, callling anyway and asking if you can be directed to someone closer.

Dr. Bridgette Daginais
Country Garden Veterinary Clinic
4491 S. Jackson Rd.
Jackson, MI 49201
517-783-5851
This clinic has a wildlife fund.

Dr. Kim Buck
Frankenmuth-Birch Run Veterinary Hospital
9339 Gera Rd.
Birch Run, MI 
989-652-6689
A referral by our member The Snipes

Dr. Timothy England
Crossroads Animal Hospital
3232 N. Dettman Rd.
Jackson, MI 49201
517-784-1111

North Branch Animal Hospital
Frederick B. Shulak, DVM
17630 Twelve Mile Rd.
Southfield, MI 48076
248-557-7773
www.northbranchvet.net 
Charter member of the Association of Avian Vets
Michigan liaison for the Association of Avian Vets
Member of American Animal Assoc.
Caring for pets for over 45 years.

Michigan Rehabbers

Howell Conference and Nature Center
517-548-5530
http://www.howell.orgnaturecenter


----------



## evanden19 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to your resources, I found someone named Carol who lives in Washtenaw County (Ypsilanti) who is willing to take the bird and help it. If you would like to offer this resource to anyone else from my side of town (SE MI), her number is 734 482 8187. She is a licensed rehabilitator in SE Michigan. Her website is http://www.back2thewildrehab.com/about_us.html. Thanks everyone for your help. I'm sorry it took an injured bird for me to see what a great forum you have here.


----------

